# Dear Lord...



## MrBlack (May 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfJnqbudMzs&feature=popular

This is worse than Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Morroke (May 30, 2010)

Actually I think it's pretty clever and well done.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 30, 2010)

I want the toaster car.


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2010)

nigga's exercise wheel spins while its stopped yo


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Saw it in the movie theater. I thought it was horrible.

OMG SOOO CUTE =^.^=


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Their commercials just keep getting creepier and creepier...

fap fap fap


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 31, 2010)

furry going mainstream bound to happen. neat vid though.


----------



## KaShe (May 31, 2010)

The ones prior to this were pretty good, I really liked the one with all the wheels.

But this
Am I supposed to be laughing? crying? reeling back in horror?

It certainly doesn't make me want to buy the Soul.

...although I saw one on the road the other day... still wanted the hell out of that vehicle.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

lol, wow.
that's horrible, just horrible.
and the original commercial was a bit stupid to begin with.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about something in reply to this one.

Nonetheless, the irony has not escaped me.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 31, 2010)

I hate it because it has rap


The Hampsters are yiffy though


----------



## Melo (May 31, 2010)

Commercial makes me not want to own a Kia.


----------



## Syradact (May 31, 2010)

"You can get with this, or you can get with that" sounded familiar...and I searched my memory banks for a match...Weapon of Choice by Fatboy Slim has that line. Ah, to be dancing with Christopher Walken right now...


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

This is better than the original commercials. And it's more gangsta than almost all of the rap out there today.

[/metaphorical sandy vagina]


----------



## Heliamphora (May 31, 2010)

its pretty cute but the original commercial's song is SO much better.  but maybe i am biased towards things with funk and soul


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Heliamphora said:


> its pretty cute but the original commercial's song is SO much better.  but maybe i am biased towards things with funk and soul



What about things with gunk and sole?


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

I love this, actually. Totally sending this to my sister.


----------



## KaShe (May 31, 2010)

Syradact said:


> "You can get with this, or you can get with that" sounded familiar...and I searched my memory banks for a match...Weapon of Choice by Fatboy Slim has that line. Ah, to be dancing with Christopher Walken right now...


Oh man
Oh MAN

I just got done listening to Fatboy Slim continuously.

Going back for this song is worth it.  They should have fat hamster people dancing with Christo- no, that's stupid.


----------



## Ratte (May 31, 2010)

That was awesome.  You guys are pussies.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Meh. They have a theme now. I guess the last commercial with all the hamster wheels went over well.


----------



## Lobar (May 31, 2010)

next one should be a fantasy-themed commercial featuring Boo


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

OP sucks, that was fantastic.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That was awesome.  You guys are pussies.


We're not all hard-asses like you. :V


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> We're not all hard-asses like you. :V



Actually, her ass is quite-


----------



## cruncheweezy (May 31, 2010)

...Er....
That was... Good?
WTF IS THAT SHIT?!


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 31, 2010)

...the fuck?


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Saw this quite a few times on TV.

It made me smile.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 1, 2010)

It wasn't so bad.  The music brought back memories.  Black Sheep's "The Choice is yours" is a classic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 1, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> furry going mainstream bound to happen. neat vid though.


 
I won't happen until the foxes aren't sluts anymore and we all know that isn't going to happen anytime soon


----------



## Molotov (Jun 1, 2010)

Doo-Daa, DIP-ity
(COME ON)


----------

